# need a sweeper



## INNOVATIVE55071 (Nov 16, 2006)

I would like to purchase a tennant sweeper. Used would be better, so if anyone has one, please email me. thanks, 
tom

P.S. It will be used for outside parking lots, so gas or diesel preferred.


----------



## Topkote (Feb 21, 2008)

*Sweepers for sale*

Hi Tom,

You'll need to put your e-mail info in your profile so I can e-mail you back. I have some Tennant Models 95AA for sale.

Thanks in advance,

Mike


----------



## INNOVATIVE55071 (Nov 16, 2006)

it is [email protected]
thanks for the interest.


----------



## siegelsweeping (Apr 4, 2008)

*Hey Tom*



INNOVATIVE55071;520023 said:


> I would like to purchase a tennant sweeper. Used would be better, so if anyone has one, please email me. thanks,
> tom
> 
> P.S. It will be used for outside parking lots, so gas or diesel preferred.


I HAVE A 2003 SCHWARTZ IM SELLING DUE TO ILLNESS VERY LOW LOW MILES AND LOW HOUR ON ENGINES SEND ME A EMAIL IF YOUR INTERESTED MARY 517-376-2205 CELL


----------

